# Captions Please.



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Add your captions!


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorry, mate there's only room on top.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Next one is at 15 minutes .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking for him hey, Doctor in the House (two tv shows in one), no he's not On The Buses (3's Company!- I'd better stop.....)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Whaddya mean, ex-terminus, ex-terminus? I go as far as 'Ayes End, mate, an' no furva'!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

"They send a car for William Hartnell. You'd think, at least, we'd get a flat-bed lorry."


----------

